# Seriously, God Doesn't Like Me Working on Sundays



## Slade McCuiston (Sep 15, 2013)

Today, I was felling a severely leaning hackberry in the woods on our farm. I made the face cut (probably a bit too deep for the angle it was leaning at) and bored in from the side like usual to prevent barber-chairing and the tree started to fall forward a bit, then stopped. This resulted in it pinching the chain on the bottom of my bar. I couldn't spin the chain to cut myself out, so I grabbed my Fiskars axe from the Kubota RTV. I started chopping through the tree and hit something in the tree (probably a nail, but definitely wasn't my saw) and chipped the bit. But, I did end up felling the tree. Then, I broke out my sharpener and started buffing the chip out of the Fiskars... Then it happened. My hand slipped. I managed to make a deep slice from my upper palm to up past my wrist.

I usually don't make these kinds of mistakes. Guys, don't get complacent. That's when it gets you. It did me.

Before I cut my hand, the thought crossed my mind, "I'm going to slip, my hands are sweaty. I better put my gloves on." But, no. I was in too big of a hurry. Well, now I'm not. It'll be a few days before I'm able to get back out and finish cutting wood that we need for the winter. Listen to that inner voice. It's smarter that you are... or was for me, at least.

Take care, guys.


----------



## kz1000 (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry about the bad day and (even worse) the cut. It is true, someone up there is telling us when we should just back off for the day.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Sep 15, 2013)

I am with you Brother. I never cut wood anymore on Sundays. I wont get into the whole story but suffice it to say I was told not too and I went out anyways wanting to drop a Beautiful large dead Red oak. All was going great after the face cut and backcut. Tree started to go and I was watching it fall then quickly backed away to about 15 feet from the base of the tree. Saw was off and I had it in both hands holding it sideways in front of my belly. Next thing I know the saw was on the ground, stripped from my hands by the top of the tree. It had folded back sometime during the fall. Must have been a rotten section two thirds up from the top and that top dropped back to me. If my head would have been a few inches leaning forward it would have been lights out as the diameter of that tree top that was now laying in front of me was a good 6" and solid. My saw was not wrecked, the top had just hit enough of the handle to strip it from my hands. Wow was I stupid and lucky.... or was it luck? I took it as a warning. The first thing that came to mind then was " I told you not to cut wood today" I packed my stuff up and went home. I have never cut a stick of wood on Sunday since. Sorry for your injuries. Listen to the still small voice.


----------



## isaaccarlson (Sep 15, 2013)

I'm with both of you. That still small voice is the best thing you can listen to. I have avoided many accidents by listening to it, but have also ignored it a few times and payed for it. God is watching over us, but he will let us know when we start to forget to listen to him.


----------



## imalogger (Sep 16, 2013)

I Hope ya heal up without infection. Those palm cuts really stink. Seems like they take soo long to heal and stay tender for quite a while. Yup totally know how it is when your doing something you know you really shouldn't, and get that voice in my head clear as day telling me to do otherwise, and the times I've been too stubborn to listen I've usually payed for it too. I'm working hard on listening better I grew up not working on Sundays except taking care of the animals. I decided my chainsaws would always rest on Sundays when I read the account of the man in Numbers 15:32..


----------



## Slade McCuiston (Sep 16, 2013)

Yeah, it's healing up really well. Imagine my luck - my girlfriend of four years is an aspiring vet and currently in the Pre-Vet program. She's doctored me up with a bunch of stuff for horses. This, my friends, is some amazing stuff. It's already half as deep and the ends are closing up pretty quickly. Oh, and thanks for posting that bit about Numbers 15:32. I needed to re-read that.

Take care, y'all!


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 16, 2013)

Slade McCuiston said:


> Today, I was felling a severely leaning hackberry in the woods on our farm. I made the face cut (probably a bit too deep for the angle it was leaning at) and bored in from the side like usual to prevent barber-chairing and the tree started to fall forward a bit, then stopped. This resulted in it pinching the chain on the bottom of my bar. I couldn't spin the chain to cut myself out, so I grabbed my Fiskars axe from the Kubota RTV. I started chopping through the tree and hit something in the tree (probably a nail, but definitely wasn't my saw) and chipped the bit. But, I did end up felling the tree. Then, I broke out my sharpener and started buffing the chip out of the Fiskars... Then it happened. My hand slipped. I managed to make a deep slice from my upper palm to up past my wrist.
> 
> I usually don't make these kinds of mistakes. Guys, don't get complacent. That's when it gets you. It did me.
> 
> ...



So you made a bad cut, pinched your saw, finished it off with an axe, and walked away. Then, you went to sharpen your axe and managed to cut yourself. Sorry, kind of sounds like you're dangerous 7 days a week.


----------



## Slade McCuiston (Sep 17, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> So you made a bad cut, pinched your saw, finished it off with an axe, and walked away. Then, you went to sharpen your axe and managed to cut yourself. Sorry, kind of sounds like you're dangerous 7 days a week.



Some people are just bound to be rude, I guess. [Crap] like that drives people off this great forum.


I'm sorry you've never had the opportunity to screw up, and the balls to tell the world about it.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 17, 2013)

Slade McCuiston said:


> Some people are just bound to be rude, I guess. [Crap] like that drives people off this great forum.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you've never had the opportunity to screw up, and the balls to tell the world about it.



I've screwed up plenty, an posted plenty of 'em. But I always owned up to 'em, never blamed it on god or cuttin' on sundays. You made it sound like if you'd done the same thing on a monday you would have gotten different results.


----------



## Dusty Rhodes (Sep 17, 2013)

Now boys, lets not fight. Getting way too analytical here. None of us are qualified to render a verdict on God. Let each consider that subject for themselves. I don't cut wood on Sundays. Thats my decision. Not saying you should or should not. God may tell you to go cut wood on Sunday and I would not tell you that your wrong for doing it. And some would think those who believe in God are loony. Again, each is free to chose their own belief system. For those who do believe and want to discuss God's permissive will we would need to move that discussion to another forum. Hope the OP heals well and has learned a few lessons moving forward. Peace!


----------

